# Customer needs a bid on ac work



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a customer that needs a bid on a commercial building in pcola.Needs a new unit and heat. FYI can contact me 850-529-1335 Kelvin


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Call Bob Brown, he is one of the most knowledgeable and honest guys in town I can 100% guarantee his work!


----------



## BLUE RUNNER (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll give you a call this morning. -Mike


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

> *Miami Matt (12/29/2009)*Call Bob Brown, he is one of the most knowledgeable and honest guys in town I can 100% guarantee his work!


I agree with this 100% as well!!! I am an A/C tech and was taught by Mr. Brown. One of the most honest men I know! His number is 291-8134


----------

